# moving from ireland



## kalagriff (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey my first time on forum. Would like to thank everyone for giving so much info on everything!!
A lot of the info given is if you are moving from th UK. Does anyone have any info about moving from Ireland?
I have looked at the visa assessments and I think we qualify as a family as my partner is a solid plasterer.
Does anyone know how much visa application costs in euros
Any info is brill
many thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kalagriff,

Welcome to the forum. 

There have been some members moving from Ireland so have a look around the posts and you'll find them 

The info for moving to Oz in the sticky posts at the top of the forum will be the same since it's the same for everyone getting in. The only difference (as you pointed out) will be costs if you choose to get an agent. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi ya 
jella here, pretty new to this forum have only used few times 
well we are here in melbourne 2 weeks now, we have done so much, just moved into house in between sandriham and black rock, yes spoiling ourselves doing the costal living for 6 months, we got really lucky with a house and price etc... renting as they are going to knock it in 6 months. what do you need to know, my husband is a carpenter and we got sponsership again, which was no problem and we are going through for residency. what would you like to know and hopefully i can help
also where are you from in ireland??


----------



## davechippy (Sep 18, 2008)

jella said:


> hi ya
> jella here, pretty new to this forum have only used few times
> well we are here in melbourne 2 weeks now, we have done so much, just moved into house in between sandriham and black rock, yes spoiling ourselves doing the costal living for 6 months, we got really lucky with a house and price etc... renting as they are going to knock it in 6 months. what do you need to know, my husband is a carpenter and we got sponsership again, which was no problem and we are going through for residency. what would you like to know and hopefully i can help
> also where are you from in ireland??


Hi jella, 

Just saw your note. it sounds like you are having a great time so far. We are thinking af moving from Cork. We are looking at visas at the moment and am not clear and what way to go about it as a family. Any info would be great. 

Gillian


----------



## kalagriff (Sep 16, 2008)

jella said:


> hi ya
> jella here, pretty new to this forum have only used few times
> well we are here in melbourne 2 weeks now, we have done so much, just moved into house in between sandriham and black rock, yes spoiling ourselves doing the costal living for 6 months, we got really lucky with a house and price etc... renting as they are going to knock it in 6 months. what do you need to know, my husband is a carpenter and we got sponsership again, which was no problem and we are going through for residency. what would you like to know and hopefully i can help
> also where are you from in ireland??


Hi Jella,
Many thanks for reply. We are living in Wexford and ahev two children - aged 3 and 7. I cant seem to find any info on removals and whether you use a conatiner and how you go about it. Just trying to find out as much info as can cos are in process of applying for a skilled migrant visa. We are going to the Australia expo in Dublin next weekend so hoping to be a bit more enlightened. Hope you are enjoying the sunshine and wish you the best of luck.

kala


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

we used ips groupage in dublin, michael is the contact we used. they left the container at our house and we packed it up and they collected. we bought our own boxes throught a company called the irish box company in wexford, steve priced a few places are they were the best, we also used hanging boxes which was so handy from hanging to hanging. they were bit more expensive.
the container was 20ft container i think it was 2,300 including vat. we have to pay for custom clearance on this side after that. it is meant to take 6 weeks from door to door. so we will know in 1 more week. 
we thought we would not need all the space, it was massive but we used it.
we took our living room couch etc.. and one of the beds and furniture to match, 
i would now highly recommend it because we are here over 2 weeks and it is not that cheap to set up. we have been eating out for 2 weeks, shopping for furniture, harvey norman etc.. and by god it has added up. we have used 20 thousand euros. 

we got our furniture so cheap and it is fab, tables and chairs and one bedroom and out door stuff - if you were to compare to home it was half the price 
in a place called JUST A SECOND furniture place. sorry are you goiong to melbourne. email back if need to know more.

we got 457 visa and awaiting residency, steve is a carpenter. we used visa first, they are ok but if you need more contacts i can get from steve.
love been back, miss family but life style there is so mcuh to do

i have booked me and katelin into gymbaroo every friday morn till xmas it is only 100 dollars. it is 45 min of fun, trampolinesl, songs etc...

monday i have booked her and me in for art and craft same price till christmas. 
we are looking into mother toddler groups, and there is such thing as occassional care which is few hours during the week if your wife needs to do stuff, to leave kids there, like a creche lots to do but just for few hours.
email if need any more
chat soon



kalagriff said:


> Hi Jella,
> Many thanks for reply. We are living in Wexford and ahev two children - aged 3 and 7. I cant seem to find any info on removals and whether you use a conatiner and how you go about it. Just trying to find out as much info as can cos are in process of applying for a skilled migrant visa. We are going to the Australia expo in Dublin next weekend so hoping to be a bit more enlightened. Hope you are enjoying the sunshine and wish you the best of luck.
> 
> kala


----------



## IrishStew (Sep 25, 2008)

kalagriff said:


> Hey my first time on forum. Would like to thank everyone for giving so much info on everything!!
> A lot of the info given is if you are moving from th UK. Does anyone have any info about moving from Ireland?
> I have looked at the visa assessments and I think we qualify as a family as my partner is a solid plasterer.
> Does anyone know how much visa application costs in euros
> ...


By the time you see this it might be to late, but you should go to the expo in Dublin 28th Sept - downunderexpo We were at the expo today (sat) and there are some irish agents which can help. They estimated our application at €4500. Moving costs were estimated at £4000 from Northern Ireland

There were several stands that encouraged applications from plasterers, however a qualification in the trade helps!!!

If you don't get to the expo please reply and I will dig out some leaflets etc.
Bryan


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kalagriff said:


> Hey my first time on forum. Would like to thank everyone for giving so much info on everything!!
> A lot of the info given is if you are moving from th UK. Does anyone have any info about moving from Ireland?
> I have looked at the visa assessments and I think we qualify as a family as my partner is a solid plasterer.
> Does anyone know how much visa application costs in euros
> ...



hello we are from ireland and living in OZ 4 months now my dh is a welder so we applied for the 175 visa and as far as i remember it cost about 1200 for the visa its about nearly 200 for the tra we used an agent so we paid 500 he was well worth it im so glad we did use him. I can give you his details if you want for medicals we travelled out side Dublin for a family it cost us 300 and 75 each for x rays for adults 
ild have to look up again were we did them think it was tipperary my mind gone blank there ill ask my Dh later

hope that helps Niamh


----------



## kalagriff (Sep 16, 2008)

IrishStew said:


> By the time you see this it might be to late, but you should go to the expo in Dublin 28th Sept - downunderexpo We were at the expo today (sat) and there are some irish agents which can help. They estimated our application at €4500. Moving costs were estimated at £4000 from Northern Ireland
> 
> There were several stands that encouraged applications from plasterers, however a qualification in the trade helps!!!
> 
> ...


Hi bryan,
We went to the expo on saturday and found out loads of helpful stuff. My husband has just enrolled with ACTS to get his plastering recognised and to get an Australian qualification. We are planning on moving to Geelong in Victoria and found the fella on the Live In Victoria stand so helpful. We were quoted €3000 which we didnt think was too bad. Many thanks for reply.
michaela


----------



## IrishStew (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Michaela
The expo was mad on SAT and the ACTS stand was just so busy. We learned a lot at the expo, but we are still at the "thinking about it" stage. 

It was kinda ironic that the best weather we have had in months was brought over by the ozzies for the expo!!! 

All the best with your app etc. 

Bryan


----------



## rob79 (Jun 5, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> hello we are from ireland and living in OZ 4 months now my dh is a welder so we applied for the 175 visa and as far as i remember it cost about 1200 for the visa its about nearly 200 for the tra we used an agent so we paid 500 he was well worth it im so glad we did use him. I can give you his details if you want for medicals we travelled out side Dublin for a family it cost us 300 and 75 each for x rays for adults
> ild have to look up again were we did them think it was tipperary my mind gone blank there ill ask my Dh later
> 
> hope that helps Niamh



Hi Niamh,
congrats on your new start down under,
both myself and my better half had our skills assessed, both of us are suitable, looking to go on the 175 visa also, have done a lot of work myself with regard to independent application, agents wanted 1500 euro fees for assisting with the application? what agent did you use? seems v cheap! we just dont want to make mistakes when filing the thing, agents are so used to it,
thanks,
rob


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

rob79 said:


> Hi Niamh,
> congrats on your new start down under,
> both myself and my better half had our skills assessed, both of us are suitable, looking to go on the 175 visa also, have done a lot of work myself with regard to independent application, agents wanted 1500 euro fees for assisting with the application? what agent did you use? seems v cheap! we just dont want to make mistakes when filing the thing, agents are so used to it,
> thanks,
> rob


Hi rob we used Tony coates he did the skilled assessment for us but we applied for the visa online ourselves and then front loaded the medicals and police clearance forms it was pretty straight forward after that just the waiting LOL Tony works by him self so i think thats why he is more affordable but he knows his stuff and is very helpful he has given us great advice when we needed it 
Tony Coates 
Migration Agents Registration Number 0635896
Tel: +353 21 4621999
Mob: +353 879739302
Fax: +353 21 4630930

I know we were worrying about making mistakes ourselves and we did my DH entered our sons dob wrong so it was different to his passport and birth cert panic stations LOL but I emailed them and they said it was no problem at all 

I here Ireland is in a recession now hope it doesn't last long we want to go home after our time here and hopefully have jobs when we get there 


oh what part of Australia are you thinking of we are in Brisbane well the sunshine coast its lovely getting really hot now


----------



## rob79 (Jun 5, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> Hi rob we used Tony coates he did the skilled assessment for us but we applied for the visa online ourselves and then front loaded the medicals and police clearance forms it was pretty straight forward after that just the waiting LOL Tony works by him self so i think thats why he is more affordable but he knows his stuff and is very helpful he has given us great advice when we needed it
> Tony Coates
> Migration Agents Registration Number 0635896
> Tel: +353 21 4621999
> ...


Hi Niamh,
thanks for the info,
sorry i originally thought your agent had completed the application for you, seemed v cheap @ 500 euro. didnt realise it was just the skills assessment, thinkin that we will just go alone with the application, have most of the required info at this stage, taking the ielts exam also just to get as many points as possible. my wife only noticed yesterday that my pport is out of date nxt june, so i'm off to apply for a new one today. we lived temp as backpackers a few years ago in maroochydore on sun coast, loved it there. will prob go to sydney but it's not definite, still have to get the visa, so we don't want to count our chickens!


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

rob79 said:


> Hi Niamh,
> thanks for the info,
> sorry i originally thought your agent had completed the application for you, seemed v cheap @ 500 euro. didnt realise it was just the skills assessment, thinkin that we will just go alone with the application, have most of the required info at this stage, taking the ielts exam also just to get as many points as possible. my wife only noticed yesterday that my pport is out of date nxt june, so i'm off to apply for a new one today. we lived temp as backpackers a few years ago in maroochydore on sun coast, loved it there. will prob go to sydney but it's not definite, still have to get the visa, so we don't want to count our chickens!


Chooks, Niamh, not chickens


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, meant Rob.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Steve916 said:


> Sorry, meant Rob.


 no worries


----------



## kalagriff (Sep 16, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> hello we are from ireland and living in OZ 4 months now my dh is a welder so we applied for the 175 visa and as far as i remember it cost about 1200 for the visa its about nearly 200 for the tra we used an agent so we paid 500 he was well worth it im so glad we did use him. I can give you his details if you want for medicals we travelled out side Dublin for a family it cost us 300 and 75 each for x rays for adults
> ild have to look up again were we did them think it was tipperary my mind gone blank there ill ask my Dh later
> 
> hope that helps Niamh


Hi Niamh,
Any info on the medicals would be great. Hope you are all enjoying yourselves and settling in well. Which part of Australia are you in? Many thanks for other info, it all helps and makes weighing up all the costs easier.

michaela


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sorry for jumping in.*

HI Michaela
Sorry for jumping in on your post. I have a question if you could please help me I would really appreciate it. Myself and my partner are about to apply for the Skilled Migration Visa from Ireland. My partner is a plasterer also he has the experience but not the qualifications. We went to see a person at Austrailian Construction training Services (ACTS)who were refered to us by Liz OHagan to get his skilled assessed before we could apply for the visa through Liz. The person has qouted us £ 2950 stg to get his skills assessed and regconised in Austrailia.
My question is. Did you pay this much? Or did you go through someone else. We just find the whole think a bit too expensive.
Thanks for your help in Advance


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Michaela,

If you're still looking for info on medicals, check out Visa Medicals for some info. I'm going for mine tomorrow and there's a bit of info on there. That's the clinic in Donnybrook though. If you go on the DIAC site you can check the list of panel doctors and I'm sure if you ring they can give you the costs.

I also used migrationabroad.com for my skills assesment and application and they've been really helpful throughout the process...

~Rachael


----------



## Trev (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Jella

Thanks for the helpful hint on here. Spent most of the weekend looking for the best quote to move household stuff. Our TR Visa 475 should issue in the next few weeks. We're both just back from a three month scouting mission over there. Jobs sorted. Accomodation should be fine= rent a furnished place for a few months and then furniture will arrive. . . we'll go from there!!!

How are things for you guys?

T



jella said:


> we used ips groupage in dublin, michael is the contact we used. they left the container at our house and we packed it up and they collected. we bought our own boxes throught a company called the irish box company in wexford, steve priced a few places are they were the best, we also used hanging boxes which was so handy from hanging to hanging. they were bit more expensive.
> the container was 20ft container i think it was 2,300 including vat. we have to pay for custom clearance on this side after that. it is meant to take 6 weeks from door to door. so we will know in 1 more week.
> we thought we would not need all the space, it was massive but we used it.
> we took our living room couch etc.. and one of the beds and furniture to match,
> ...


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

kalagriff said:


> Hi bryan,
> We went to the expo on saturday and found out loads of helpful stuff. My husband has just enrolled with ACTS to get his plastering recognised and to get an Australian qualification. We are planning on moving to Geelong in Victoria and found the fella on the Live In Victoria stand so helpful. We were quoted €3000 which we didnt think was too bad. Many thanks for reply.
> michaela


HI Michaela.
The quote for 3000 does that include visa application or is it just for the assessment? We have been quoted £3000 which works out about €4000 depending on exchange rate.
Who are you using???
My oh is a plasterer also and needs his skill assest.

Thanks in advance

Majella


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

*hi*



Baby75 said:


> hello we are from ireland and living in OZ 4 months now my dh is a welder so we applied for the 175 visa and as far as i remember it cost about 1200 for the visa its about nearly 200 for the tra we used an agent so we paid 500 he was well worth it im so glad we did use him. I can give you his details if you want for medicals we travelled out side Dublin for a family it cost us 300 and 75 each for x rays for adults
> ild have to look up again were we did them think it was tipperary my mind gone blank there ill ask my Dh later
> 
> hope that helps Niamh


Hi Niamh, i am thinking of moving my family out to Oz, if you find the guys name you might pass it on to me. Thanks


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

teamdaly said:


> Hi Niamh, i am thinking of moving my family out to Oz, if you find the guys name you might pass it on to me. Thanks


hello tried to send you a pm but posted the infoin your message box in your profile


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

You should all get your arses over here as there is oceans of construction work, they are building houses like there is no tomorrow, we moved here over a month ago and coming from struggling to find work (what has become low paid work in ireland) and trying to compete with downgraded eastern european rates to plenty of well paid work here and fabulous weather and lifestyle unknown to our fair emerald isle. So hurry up incase Oz put a cap on trades coming in. we have no regrets.

Good luck

Paula


----------



## Irishlass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Team daly,

Would you mind giving me your agent's details. My fiance is a finishing foreman/site Manager but doesn't have any trade, do you know if there is some kind of paper he needs to get here in order to work in Oz?


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

Irishlass said:


> Hi Team daly,
> 
> Would you mind giving me your agent's details. My fiance is a finishing foreman/site Manager but doesn't have any trade, do you know if there is some kind of paper he needs to get here in order to work in Oz?




hi, sorry im looking for info myself, im new to all of it. Me and my wife are thinking of moving over. sorry


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You should all get your arses over here as there is oceans of construction work, they are building houses like there is no tomorrow, we moved here over a month ago and coming from struggling to find work (what has become low paid work in ireland) and trying to compete with downgraded eastern european rates to plenty of well paid work here and fabulous weather and lifestyle unknown to our fair emerald isle. So hurry up incase Oz put a cap on trades coming in. we have no regrets.
> 
> ...


Hi Paula
Where are you in Aus. What type of constrution work do you/other half do. My other half is a plasterer. He is in the process of getting his plastering skill recognised with ACTS and then once he gets that we will apply for the visa. We plan to go to Brisbane as we here that is were most of the work is. Is that still the case. Would love to hear your thoughts on living there.

Thanks
Majella


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Jellab said:


> Hi Paula
> Where are you in Aus. What type of constrution work do you/other half do. My other half is a plasterer. He is in the process of getting his plastering skill recognised with ACTS and then once he gets that we will apply for the visa. We plan to go to Brisbane as we here that is were most of the work is. Is that still the case. Would love to hear your thoughts on living there.
> 
> Thanks
> Majella


we are in melbourne (south east suburbs), my husband is a bricklayer, plenty of work, dont know much about brisbane, although some Irish guys contacted my husband from Brisbane asking about melbourne as it is quiet there (workwise).... the weather suits us better here as it isnt as hot as brisbane and you can get cool days here (which are very welcome ). I love living here, christmas was crap, but i have to say that we have met a couple of lovely irish couples, and we are still really enjoying it (only here 7 weeks though).... different style of living here...

Chat soon 

Paula


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

kalagriff said:


> Hi bryan,
> We went to the expo on saturday and found out loads of helpful stuff. My husband has just enrolled with ACTS to get his plastering recognised and to get an Australian qualification. We are planning on moving to Geelong in Victoria and found the fella on the Live In Victoria stand so helpful. We were quoted €3000 which we didnt think was too bad. Many thanks for reply.
> michaela


HI 
My OH is just in the process of getting his plastering skills recognised with ACTS here in Ireland. How long did your take and did you apply for the visa yourself afterwards or did you go with an agency. 
Would love any info you could give me

THanks
Majella


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> we are in melbourne (south east suburbs), my husband is a bricklayer, plenty of work, dont know much about brisbane, although some Irish guys contacted my husband from Brisbane asking about melbourne as it is quiet there (workwise).... the weather suits us better here as it isnt as hot as brisbane and you can get cool days here (which are very welcome ). I love living here, christmas was crap, but i have to say that we have met a couple of lovely irish couples, and we are still really enjoying it (only here 7 weeks though).... different style of living here...
> 
> Chat soon
> 
> Paula



All sounds good Paula. Lucky you. YOu got out at a good time. I have PM you although I should have read this before PM you as I have asked some questions you have already answered. I lived in Aus 96-98 for 2 years so I remember xmas there it is different but it is a better life style for sure. 
Chat soon
Majella


----------



## GalwayGirl28 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi 
Myself,my partner and my 8 year old son are considering a move to Canada/Australia next year. Im not sure on even where to look to live! I am looking for low cost living but with a reasonable good life style. I have just got a degree in Architectural Technology and have a basic knowledge of Revit and my partner is a Mechanic. My son is in Gaelscoil and my fear is that he will not adapt to the change but the fact is that I cannot get work here and my partner is only earning enough to just about get by. He leaves the house at 8:15am and is not back until 8 or so every night. 
The quality of life here at the moment sucks!! We have decided that he is going out first for 3 months to see if we can manage on his wages until I get a job. Any advice in this matter would be great. I don't want this to be a big mistake...
Nichola


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey everyone dont know how i have'nt come across ur tread before now!!We are in final stage of our visa 176 state sponsered by SA,heading to Adelaide.We started back in jan 2011 by contacting Liz o'Hagan and she basically told us wat to do.I applied to vetassess to have all my mechanics paper-work assessed cost was 1900 euro,8 weeks later i got a positive result back and applied to SA which cost nothing,4 weeks later we were granted state sponsership!! Then on june 1st we lodged our on-line visa application,got our CO on june 15th and he requested police checks and medicals,police checks been done and were told they should take 2-3 weeks,first available app for meds is aug5th,its 300 each for me my wife and son and 3 yr old daughter is 70 euro,so 970 euro and by the way it cost 2,000 euro to apply for visa!!!!So 5,000 euro later once meds are done we hope to get our visa before xmas.Our house has jus been sold and contracts jus waitin to be signed,trying to stall that as long as we can!!!Been trying a few moving companies but they are off the wall,one was 5,250 and the other 5,950....anyone got any other companies,amc and allen removals is were quotes were from and wont go near careline so anyone know of any more,we are from Dublin but living in celbridge!!


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey im from Cork ! my hubby is already gone to Queensland and has been there 6 weeks now ! im still here in Cork with the children ! We will be moving the end of Aug to a place called Townsville in QLD. We went through a company called Skill Shortage Solutions. Jason was fantastic to deal with. We are only going with our cases and have not used a shipping company. I thought bu spending about 2500 on shipping i could use it to buy some new stuff instead haha !! But best of luck with all your travels ! and im here if anyone wants a chat xx


----------



## Dgl (Aug 7, 2011)

*Is Australia all it's meant to be?*

Hi, 
me and my hubby are seriously thinking about moving to Australia but we have a 1 yr old son and this is making me more nervous about the decision. 
I have checked up the Expo in Dublin and there's like an information day in Oct. But I want to know all about it now? 
I'm hearing it's great there but if we go out, I would like to stay with our son for the 1st few months as we won't know many people there, if any. Would we survive on 1 wage? Is it really expensive there? I have a million questions, I'm so excited but so nervous that we'll make the wrong decision for our son, please help!!!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Dgl, 

Read through the sticky posts at the top of the forum since there is loads of info there. 

Most people underestimate the cost of living here (there is a cost of living thread towards the top of the forum) since some aspects are more expensive than the UK when I moved in 2007. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## feefee2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dgl said:


> Hi,
> me and my hubby are seriously thinking about moving to Australia but we have a 1 yr old son and this is making me more nervous about the decision.
> I have checked up the Expo in Dublin and there's like an information day in Oct. But I want to know all about it now?
> I'm hearing it's great there but if we go out, I would like to stay with our son for the 1st few months as we won't know many people there, if any. Would we survive on 1 wage? Is it really expensive there? I have a million questions, I'm so excited but so nervous that we'll make the wrong decision for our son, please help!!!!!


DGL, your post could of been my post. I have so many questions as well, we also are seriously thinking of moving over, my hubby is 43 so we dont have alot of time to decide really, he is a bricklayer and there is nothing happening for him here. I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old and feel nervous and excited about going if thats what we decide. I just want better quality of life now, dh was laid off for 2 years and then got a job last year in security, and he works every single weekend and some nights during the week, we literally dont see him and a year on, its just so stressful and not worth it.....................


----------



## Dgl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi feefee2
We are both 27 and my hubby is an electrician, I have butterflies in my stomach thinking about it. He is still working but like you, he is always away working and paying rent as well as a mortgage here. There's no way we can save anything here anymore. Do you know anyone out there? I know a couple from here in Adelaide, she says it's much cheaper there than other parts of Australia. It's about the size of Dublin, the city I mean. Give me your email address and I can pass on the info she sent me if you like. Just things that they did wrong that nobody told them they should do. Our mortgage is a big thing to decide on too, I would like the house here incase we hate it out there. It's so expensive to get there though that I don't think we'l b coming back anytime soon after going out.  I would think we'd all love it there esp listening to all the stories. I checked up the Expo ini Dublin, there's an open day at beginning of Oct but that's a long way off!


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey everyone we done our medicals last friday and just checked our status on DIAC and all medicals recieved and finalised....nerves are shot...lol....playing the waiting game again now!!!


----------



## feefee2 (Aug 10, 2011)

dgl

Thanks dgl that be great if you can.
(sorry wont let me send my email address and cant see anywhere to PM. i can post it after i made 4 other posts apparently
i know there is a visa first seminar in red cow 5th sept?


----------

